# Bio-wheel looks...bubble/soapy



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

*Bio-wheel looks...bubbly/soapy*

I recently got a secondhand biowheel for a Penguin 350. There are two bio-wheel slots but the person only gave me one. I ordered another one and it runs perfectly, but I'm concerned about the old one. 

It looks like it's covered in large soap bubbles...in between almost every pleat there's this big bubble in it. I rinsed it before popping it in. Did the old owner put soap on it, or is this normal? Should I soak it in water overnight or something? 

Thanks! And if you want, I can take a photo of it for you.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

Sometimes bubbles come from things like that for numerous reasons. As long as you washed it out THOROUGHLY I wouldnt worry.


----------

